# What do you want Santakinetic to bring you in the 12 Days of Christmas Sale?



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 10, 2018)

The Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas starts on Wednesday the 12th. 

Anybody have any money left after Black Friday, the Orchestra Tools Sale, the 8Dio 25 day sale, Cinematic Studio Brass? 

What do you hope they will offer this year? 

Even if you are flat broke, it's good to get on their mailing list so you don't miss out on any deals.
https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/

Sonokinetic Strings was given out free in 2016.
Sonokinetic Brass was given out free in 2017
Ostinato Woodwinds this year?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2018)

*Largo* at 8DIO super sale pricing !  … maybe with a freebie /gift 

( _had to 'go for it' …. have all other Sonokinetic libs _)


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2018)

Definitely Largo. I think the only other one I think I want is Vivace. Then some of the other things like the Celesta. If the Tuttis are low enough, I might get them, but I really have all of that covered in other products.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 10, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> *Largo* at 8DIO super sale pricing !  … maybe with a freebie /gift
> 
> ( _had to 'go for it' …. have all other Sonokinetic libs _)


I don’t have a lot of the Sonikinetic libraries, but I absolutely adore Sotto. I was somewhat surprised then when I got Largo and haven’t found it that useful. I feel like it really boxes me in much more than Sotto does. I think the parts in Largo are more articulated and so they don’t fade to background texture quite as readily as with Sotto.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t have a lot of the Sonikinetic libraries, but I absolutely adore Sotto. I was somewhat surprised then when I got Largo and haven’t found it that useful. I feel like it really boxes me in much more than Sotto does. I think the parts in Largo are more articulated and so they don’t fade to background texture quite as readily as with Sotto.



Thank-you for this !  
Largo would take a notable chunk of moola from other 'tedious' choices, and they remain priorities. 
Will re-focus some now on Sotto per your experiences. THX.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

only started looking at Sonokinetic after Bill McFadden's recent review of Vivace.

never was one for phrase stuff.

but these products look pretty cool.

Ostinato is interesting.

Wonder if there is enough variety to avoid the,

"Oh, there's a Sonokinetic lick."

thing.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes. Largo all the way!


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 10, 2018)

Love Sonokinetic products... just wished they worked. 

Beware if you're on Logic with their products. They sound great and everything is peachy until playback of a recording (even with just one instance). There are horrible pops and cracks, etc on playback. Tried high buffer and everything else ever suggested. 

The libraries are basically unusable for me - which sucks considering I bought the majority of them in one swipe.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 10, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Love Sonokinetic products... just wished they worked.
> 
> Beware if you're on Logic with their products. They sound great and everything is peachy until playback of a recording (even with just one instance). There are horrible pops and cracks, etc on playback. Tried high buffer and everything else ever suggested.
> 
> The libraries are basically unusable for me - which sucks considering I bought the majority of them in one swipe.


I haven’t had this problem on Logic. I did have a peculiar problem with not being able to record midi for Largo in Studio One. I could draw midi in but when I tried to play it in the chords would just get stuck. I never did figure out what was going on but just changed to Logic.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> only started looking at Sonokinetic after Bill McFadden's recent review of Vivace.
> 
> never was one for phrase stuff.
> 
> ...


The nice thing is that you can drag an drop the midi on most of the libraries. You can then change it a bit for your own instruments. You can't reimport the changes unfortunately. I kind of wish they would come out with a vst of their orchestras. Then the phrases and nonphrases would match perfectly. However, their stuff seems to go with most libraries I have. (I am not an expert at this though.)


----------



## Farkle (Dec 10, 2018)

I could really, *really* use Espressivo on an upcoming film. Would be great to have a sale on it.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2018)

N O I R..... Please Santa


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2018)

Farkle said:


> I could really, *really* use Espressivo on an upcoming film. Would be great to have a sale on it.


I think that was last year. there was a listing somewhere of the sales for the last few years.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2018)

Okay, lets see if I can put it here:


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 10, 2018)

*2013 was *
Minimal
_*Aliye _
Sultan Drums
Delphi
Qanun
Sleigh Bells
Toll
Tutti
Da Capo
Shahrazad
_*HIPP Percussion
*Voices of Israel_
Vivace
_*Yiddish_

*not available anymore.

Maximo and Grosso were 50% off in their BF sale, so they are unlikely to be included in this.


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 10, 2018)

Vivace.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 10, 2018)

Does anybody have an opinion about the Woodwinds?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2018)

I like them. I bough HW Strings & Brass Gold when I first started but saw the warnings about the winds. I had my eye on Sonokinetics winds because they sounded good and were in my price range if they went on sale. I ended up getting the full version. They sound really good. There are a lot of articulations for each "instrument" -- technically they are ensembles of 3. So, no solos instruments and only the 4 main winds - flute, clarinet, oboe and bassoon. I would recommend them though. They work well with other instruments also.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

likin' this.

Espressivo could be a BHCT alternative.

-

ok, these are pretty friggin' cool.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 10, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas starts on Wednesday the 12th.
> 
> What do you hope they will offer this year?
> 
> ...



How about their old Ney that they no longer sell.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I like them. I bough HW Strings & Brass Gold when I first started but saw the warnings about the winds. I had my eye on Sonokinetics winds because they sounded good and were in my price range if they went on sale. I ended up getting the full version. They sound really good. There are a lot of articulations for each "instrument" -- technically they are ensembles of 3. So, no solos instruments and only the 4 main winds - flute, clarinet, oboe and bassoon. I would recommend them though. They work well with other instruments also.




holy cow.

the winds look fantastic!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

Ben H said:


> How about their old Ney that they no longer sell.



is that a proto N?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> likin' this.
> 
> Espressivo could be a BHCT alternative.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------
Quite pleased with Sono_WW Ensembles. Have many good libs with solo WW as part.

Have Espressivo and tempted by BHCT .... _if_ SF does cool holiday promo ?
Now need to revisit Espressivo carefully with BHCT in mind …


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t have a lot of the Sonikinetic libraries, but I absolutely adore Sotto. I was somewhat surprised then when I got Largo and haven’t found it that useful. I feel like it really boxes me in much more than Sotto does. I think the parts in Largo are more articulated and so they don’t fade to background texture quite as readily as with Sotto.



the Sotto Harmonic Shift feature is incredible.

glad i stumbled onto this thread just in time.

could be the final run to the new year.

HA!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> Quite pleased with Sono_WW Ensembles. Have many good libs with solo WW as part.
> 
> Have Espressivo and tempted by BHCT .... _if_ SF does cool holiday promo ?
> Now need to revisit Espressivo carefully with BHCT in mind …


I know what you mean. I had plenty of money for the expected sales. The OT sales were both out of left field. It's really blown my planned budget. Fortunately, I have most of the Sonokinetic stuff - it usually eats my budget. 

And? Expressivo may not be on sale this year. I got it last year. They don't usually duplicate much from the prior year. But sometimes they do. Largo will probably not be on sale as it is new. I'm hoping Vivace will be on sale. I missed it 2 years ago. The big NI sale last year may change what goes on sale. 

As a note, try to check in within the first hour of the sale day, the freebies tend to be limited and then go to 50%. The Ostinado strings went fast. They had a lot more Ostinado Brass, so they lasted longer.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> Quite pleased with Sono_WW Ensembles. Have many good libs with solo WW as part.
> 
> Have Espressivo and tempted by BHCT .... _if_ SF does cool holiday promo ?
> Now need to revisit Espressivo carefully with BHCT in mind …



off topic, my first run with SF was THE TON - every time i try to batch save the EVO library, it crashes Kontakt.

doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy about anymore SF.

will be watching the Sono sale for sure.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Im looking foward to the accordion


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> off topic, my first run with SF was THE TON - every time i try to batch save the EVO library, it crashes Kontakt.
> 
> doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy about anymore SF.
> 
> will be watching the Sono sale for sure.



Also got The Ton and EVO 3 is fine on 'both' desktop PC DAW(s); Win 10 Pro. Just did another Batch re-save to verify, and no issues. ??? Hope you get sorted.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 11, 2018)

Hoping for Noir and Largo. If I can snag those two, my VI collection will be complete! Then I might be able to focus on actually writing instead of shopping...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Also got The Ton and EVO 3 is fine on 'both' desktop PC DAW(s); Win 10 Pro. Just did another Batch re-save to verify, and no issues. ??? Hope you get sorted.



yes, Batch RE-Save.

i was able to do this in the standalone Kontakt 5 Full, no issue.

all good, thanks!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Dec 11, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, lets see if I can put it here:


Oh god, why didn't i know about this last year? That's one hell of a freebie.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 11, 2018)

Most of you guys know that I produce all the video walkthroughs for Sonokinetic. Every year I get lots of messages asking what is coming up for the "12 Days" promo but sadly I'm sworn to secrecy.

In addition to that I ALWAYS get loads of messages after the offers end with people sad that they've missed the freebies and discounts. If you're interested in knowing about this year's sales then sign up to the mailing list HERE - it's only used for the 2018 xmas promo so there's no spam to worry about.

Can't wait for everyone to find out what's happening!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Most of you guys know that I produce all the video walkthroughs for Sonokinetic. Every year I get lots of messages asking what is coming up for the "12 Days" promo but sadly I'm sworn to secrecy.
> 
> In addition to that I ALWAYS get loads of messages after the offers end with people sad that they've missed the freebies and discounts. If you're interested in knowing about this year's sales then sign up to the mailing list HERE - it's only used for the 2018 xmas promo so there's no spam to worry about.
> 
> Can't wait for everyone to find out what's happening!




some of the best demos around!!!

excited to get in on this year's fun.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Most of you guys know that I produce all the video walkthroughs for Sonokinetic. Every year I get lots of messages asking what is coming up for the "12 Days" promo



what's coming up?


----------



## reutunes (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what's coming up?


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> never was one for phrase stuff.
> 
> but these products look pretty cool



Yeah -- I've always hesitated to pick up their phrase-based stuff, but the multi-sampled instruments are very cool -- I'd be delighted to pick up something like Mallets or Toll this year. And I am at least curious about Tutti Vox.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 11, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Yeah -- I've always hesitated to pick up their phrase-based stuff, but the multi-sampled instruments are very cool -- I'd be delighted to pick up something like Mallets or Toll this year. And I am at least curious about Tutti Vox.


Tutti Vox was already on sale this year. It won't likely make it to the Xmas sale, unfortunately.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

i don't think i've ever had so much fun running through demos.

the next 12 days will definitely crown 2018.

my interests so far (regardless of possible sale),

Sotto

Espressivo

Capriccio

maybe Tutti


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i don't think i've ever had so much fun running through demos.
> 
> the next 12 days will definitely crown 2018.
> 
> ...




or

Largo

Noir

Grosso


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

from the Sotto manual,

MOD WHEEL 
By default the MOD wheel of your MIDI keyboard will control the output volume of a field. 

-

so, no dynamic timbre crossfades - only volume with CC1?

naively trying to fully grasp these libraries.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> is that a proto N?


Not sure what you mean by that?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> from the Sotto manual,
> 
> MOD WHEEL
> By default the MOD wheel of your MIDI keyboard will control the output volume of a field.
> ...


One recording level per loop. Can't imagine how they would do this otherwise to be honest, since these are precomposed loops that are tempo synced so you can move between the loop at different harmonic levels. You can, of course, also drag a midi representation of the loop to your DAW and work with that if you need more control or variation. I think of these as background textures that allow you to evoke a mood and sketch very quickly. In some respects they can serve a function similar to SF EVOs.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> One recording level per loop. Can't imagine how they would do this otherwise to be honest, since these are precomposed loops that are tempo synced so you can move between the loop at different harmonic levels. You can, of course, also drag a midi representation of the loop to your DAW and work with that if you need more control or variation. I think of these as background textures that allow you to evoke a mood and sketch very quickly. In some respects they can serve a function similar to SF EVOs.



makes sense, thanks.

these are VERY attractive tools, even on an educational level.

dragging the midi into a DAW track takes it over the top, for me.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 11, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> **************
> I think of these as background textures that allow you to evoke a mood and sketch very quickly. In some respects they can serve a function similar to SF EVOs.



YES! 
With so many Sono(s), I truly need to be cautious about any more EVO(s) since probably already have something very close. 
Tundra and EVO Grid 3 are cool to let me learn EVO strengths and .....


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> YES!
> With so many Sono(s), I truly need to be cautious about any more EVO(s) since probably already have something very close.
> Tundra and EVO Grid 3 are cool to let me learn EVO strengths and .....


A bit easier to get variation with EVOs, a bit easier to get consistency across chord changes with Sonos. Sonos are also generally more sketched in and tempo synced. The analogy is imperfect, but I think helpful.


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 11, 2018)

How do you write anything around these phrases though? I can't find a way to compose with these.... they're already pretty complete.


----------



## CT (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah. Obviously it can be done, but....

I really want to want something, anything, by Sonokinetic. It sounds great and I like their whole vibe. I just can't see a way in which I'd ever use this kind of VI. Maybe if I were doing more media stuff.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> How do you write anything around these phrases though? I can't find a way to compose with these.... they're already pretty complete.


I would say that's more true of some than others. I find that the phrases in Largo often get in my way: the gestures are too defined and don't easily recede to background. I find that Sotto, on the contrary, gives me space, more a collection of interesting articulations and evolutions like an EVO or a swarm (but one that has more pitch motion to it) than a defined phrase. I mention Largo and Sotto because these are the two Sonokinetic libraries I have. I very much like Sotto, I've struggled with how to make Largo useful (though the latter has a few useful phrases, there are not nearly as many as in Sotto).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 12, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> How do you write anything around these phrases though? I can't find a way to compose with these.... they're already pretty complete.



I can see using them as beds for melodic development.

Idea generators.

I have a current project that requures 150 or so short pieces - these could be huge time savers.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2018)

Watching the countdown clock.... and trying to remember I have to refresh when it hits 00:00:00.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2018)

50% off Noir. Already have. It is pretty cool.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 12, 2018)

LARGO


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

For those of you who have Noir, do you find the phrases in this library overly defined so that they are difficult to work into a composition? I like the way I can work with the phrases in Sotto but have had more difficulty with Largo, because the phrases are more marked in Largo. I'm wondering if the phrase construction in Noir falls more toward Sotto or Largo in that way. (I understand the style of Noir is quite different.) I've listened to the walkthroughs, and so I'm interested more in how folks have found it to work with in terms of the flexibility of the phrases, their ability to fade to background.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 12, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Love Sonokinetic products... just wished they worked.
> 
> Beware if you're on Logic with their products. They sound great and everything is peachy until playback of a recording (even with just one instance). There are horrible pops and cracks, etc on playback. Tried high buffer and everything else ever suggested.
> 
> The libraries are basically unusable for me - which sucks considering I bought the majority of them in one swipe.



I've got Minimal and Capriccio and find this happens all the time. Plus the samples don't trigger together either which happens with annoying regularity. I love these products but I just can't use 'em. *I refuse to increase the buffer size*


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> For those of you who have Noir, do you find the phrases in this library overly defined so that they are difficult to work into a composition? I like the way I can work with the phrases in Sotto but have had more difficulty with Largo, because the phrases are more marked in Largo. I'm wondering if the phrase construction in Noir falls more toward Sotto or Largo in that way. (I understand the style of Noir is quite different.) I've listened to the walkthroughs, and so I'm interested more in how folks have found it to work with in terms of the flexibility of the phrases, their ability to fade to background.


I'm probably not the person to ask, as I am kind of new to this all and because of work travel this past year, I've had more money to buy and less time to play. But every time I run through Noir, I think more of accents and less of steady playing, if that makes sense. And that is the orchestral instruments mostly. I think you can make it work for a background sound. I seem to remember making it do this when I first got it if you set up the player right. It is different from the other libraries. I think it would be great for film work.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm probably not the person to ask, as I am kind of new to this all and because of work travel this past year, I've had more money to buy and less time to play. But every time I run through Noir, I think more of accents and less of steady playing, if that makes sense. And that is the orchestral instruments mostly. I think you can make it work for a background sound. I seem to remember making it do this when I first got it if you set up the player right. It is different from the other libraries. I think it would be great for film work.


Thanks! This is helpful, and I'm hoping others will chime in. The solo stuff seems like it would be hard to integrate except as an occasional fill (but there really aren't that many phrases so they seem like the solos might wear out their welcome quickly). The orchestral section stuff does seem less distinct and so more flexible, and I like that they (finally) added dominant seventh chords.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 12, 2018)

Paul Owen said:


> I've got Minimal and Capriccio and find this happens all the time. Plus the samples don't trigger together either which happens with annoying regularity. I love these products but I just can't use 'em. *I refuse to increase the buffer size*



Similar here. I bought Minimal, Sotto, Capriccio, Expressive last BF+Xmas. The demos are brilliant. And it's fun to load up a random configuration and mash a few chords. But stringing phrases together into a piece? Never been really able to do that.

On the other hand, you can drop just a phrase or two into a longer track and it can instantly add some very nice spice.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2018)

I think there is some trick to letting the phrase continue or moving the fade area. I've got it to work a few times where it sounds good, but that was just playing. Haven't tried to get it to work in the DAW yet. 

I have VirtualGuitarist, which is also a phrase-based library. It is similar in that if you just play it, it doesn't sound great. But if you set the latch to continue playing until the next change, change the phrase slightly before you change the chord, and don't play the same phrase over and over, it sounds pretty good. And if I played guitar? It would be easier to just record the playing.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 12, 2018)

Excellent thread.

I think i finally have a grip on how i can use these.

Anxious to pick up one or two.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2018)

If nothing else, it will give you ideas and usable midi - as long as you get the newer ones. I don't think Minimal or Tutti have the drag-able midi. Neither do the Ostinato Strings and Brass - but then they are builders and not really phrase libraries.

Edited: Looks like Tutti does have some of the drag and drop midi.


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah frankly they're unusable in Logic in that they pop and sound complete crap between phrases on playback. Cracks and pops as a new note is triggered between notes. 

Waste of money, unfortunately.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 12, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't think Minimal or Tutti have the drag-able midi.


Version 2.0 of Minimal got the option of MIDI drag&drop. Just watch it here (4:58):


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 12, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> On the other hand, you can drop just a phrase or two into a longer track and it can instantly add some very nice spice.



Yeah -- that's how I've used the 8dio CASE library, too. Hard to really write around the phrases tonally, but it's great for drop-in effects. Wondering if Espressivo would be similarly useful, although @Sopranos ' experience using these libraries in Logic gives me some pause.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2018)

Gauss said:


> Version 2.0 of Minimal got the option of MIDI drag&drop. Just watch it here (4:58):



Thanks! I must have missed that update. My version didn't have it. This is good!


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 12, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Yeah -- that's how I've used the 8dio CASE library, too. Hard to really write around the phrases tonally, but it's great for drop-in effects. Wondering if Espressivo would be similarly useful, although @Sopranos ' experience using these libraries in Logic gives me some pause.


Yes, it's really a shame. I like their quality and content a lot and on the surface it's magnificent (playing live)... but actually using it and recording/playback is an absolute mess. And, it appears to be a Logic thing with these libraries for some reason based on my extensive research on it. 

On the other hand, Vivace doesn't seem to be as big of an issue. The main issue (in practice anyway) seems to stem from the libraries requiring a triad/chord to trigger the instrument (therefore, Minimal, Maximo, etc are useless). 

As always, would love to hear any success stories from Logic users.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 12, 2018)

Aarrgghh !! Really a 'black-eye' for Sonokinetic, since Logic is so known and used. 
Frustrating ; as Win10 Pro /Reaper User with no such problems. Hate to have overall Sono future growth impacted by theoretically 'fixable issues. 
Hope @ reutunes notices this as well and raises concerns with Support.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Yeah frankly they're unusable in Logic in that they pop and sound complete crap between phrases on playback. Cracks and pops as a new note is triggered between notes.
> 
> Waste of money, unfortunately.


Weird, I don't have any of these issues in Logic with my two Sonokinetic libraries (Sotto and Largo). I do, however, have issues with Largo in Studio One—when I try to play something in, the midi doesn't record right. It's really bizarre.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 12, 2018)

I have Noir. I have never used it. I thought I would at least be able to learn from it but I'm too lazy and the whole phrase based thing is like composing in a box for me. 

I should go back and watch the tutorials. I really love that genre. I just suck at playing it.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I have Noir. I have never used it. I thought I would at least be able to learn from it but I'm too lazy and the whole phrase based thing is like composing in a box for me.
> 
> I should go back and watch the tutorials. I really love that genre. I just suck at playing it.


Having watched the tutorials several times today, I felt I could use the sections to mock up a nice evocative backdrop, using the solo phrases to get a sense of the shape of a piece, then replace the solo phrases with new solos from other libraries (or live players) and perhaps do the midi drag and drop to enrich the harmonic structures where needed. Still undecided whether it's a capacity I want to have.


----------



## smallberries (Dec 12, 2018)

It was my first VI purchase (along with a hyuuge bundle offered to celebrate their Kontakt Player integration). Never used it for real (I found Spitfire afterwards), but super-fun to just fall into it and play. Now I'm reminded to go try something quick and almost-real with it, maybe some Gordon Jenkins-style karaoke tracks.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> As always, would love to hear any success stories from Logic users.


Just went back and retested Sotto and Largo in Logic. Everything worked fine for 2 bar units at 85bpm, 6 instances of the libraries (3 each of Sotto and Largo) running at the same time. I just played in the midi, and didn't use the sustain pedal or the voice leading trick but left a small natural gap between the chords as I played. I left release samples on.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 12, 2018)

Huh. I don't have much budget left, but this is all quite interesting. If one of the Performance series-sales turns out to be a steal I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 12, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Just went back and retested Sotto and Largo in Logic. Everything worked fine for 2 bar units at 85bpm, 6 instances of the libraries (3 each of Sotto and Largo) running at the same time. I just played in the midi, and didn't use the sustain pedal or the voice leading trick but left a small natural gap between the chords as I played. I left release samples on.


Mind me asking your computer specs? I have a quad core iMac with internal 750 SSD and 32G Ram. Around 2014 I believe. 

Also I do t have those 2 libraries so hard to say.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 12, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Mind me asking your computer specs? I have a quad core iMac with internal 750 SSD and 32G Ram. Around 2014 I believe.
> 
> Also I do t have those 2 libraries so hard to say.


5K 27" iMac late 2015, 4Ghz i7, 32GB, samples streaming from external SSD through USB3.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 12, 2018)

i have Espresso, Sotto, and Capriccio in my wish list.

i can see using these to get some nice pattern ideas for structures and melodics i already have written.

again, these can be HUGE timesavers for the video work i'm currently developing.

i will let the sale decide for me.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 12, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I have Noir. I have never used it. I thought I would at least be able to learn from it but I'm too lazy and the whole phrase based thing is like composing in a box for me.
> 
> I should go back and watch the tutorials. I really love that genre. I just suck at playing it.


I don't have Noir, but relate to what you're saying. I like the genre too, really like the promo music done with this, and my interest would be to do the MIDI drag thing and analyze what's happening with the phrases to learn more about the genre... But even half price is expensive if one isn't actually going to use the phrases compositionally, which I doubt I would try to do.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 12, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I don't have Noir, but relate to what you're saying. I like the genre too, really like the promo music done with this, and my interest would be to do the MIDI drag thing and analyze what's happening with the phrases to learn more about the genre... But even half price is expensive if one isn't actually going to use the phrases compositionally, which I doubt I would try to do.



I have done the drag and drop thing and it works in the way you can see the harmonies and chords but it does not translate well to something like VSL. The strings have a lot of portamento and slurs and even with a library like VSL that has decent legato and portamento it sounds like a bad MIDI mockup.

I find that this genre is tougher to mockup than traditional orchestral compositions or "Hollywood over-the-top" types of compositions. 

It's amazing what a human can do with some wood and 4 strings.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 12, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> It's amazing what a human can do with some wood and 4 strings.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 13, 2018)

I would like to share my experiences with Sonokinetic libraries using Logic. I test the SK products and write demos and DAW-casts *all in Logic* and seldom have any issues.

My buffer in Logic is not especially high but I do make sure to have the Kontakt pre-load buffer set high enough to avoid pops and clicks. I also make sure that the number of HQ voices in Kontakt is sufficient to handle the number of samples playing simultaneously. I'd like to add that I'm normally running two mic positions mixed together - but there are 'lite' options included with most SK libraries that contain just one pre-mixed tutti mic position - perfect for systems low in RAM or CPU power.

For those who still think that SK libraries are "unusable" in Logic may I submit these DAW-cast videos as a representation of how I use the libraries on a regular basis. I didn't need to overdub the audio for these videos, they're running straight off my system. In my experience, Logic users have nothing to fear.





...and here's another Logic one from the guys at Sonokinetic...


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 13, 2018)

Minimal and Sotto have often saved my a** for nature docs and promo flics. Expressivo is truly outstanding if you need to write those kind of Herrmann-esque cues. The major/minor thing is sometimes limiting, that's the only downside, but for the money these things let you crank out muzak and sometimes even pretty good music at a prodigious rate.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 13, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Minimal and Sotto have often saved my a** for nature docs and promo flics. Expressivo is truly outstanding if you need to write those kind of Herrmann-esque cues. The major/minor thing is sometimes limiting, that's the only downside, but for the money these things let you crank out muzak and sometimes even pretty good music at a prodigious rate.



i would think the Harmonic Shift feature would provide chordal extensions.

no?

how do the freebies work? are there limited numbers offered?

i could use some muzak-generators about now for a current project.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 13, 2018)

Happy Dance! Free Ostinato Winds for the first 3500 that claim them!


----------



## reutunes (Dec 13, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Happy Dance! Free Ostinato Winds for the first 3500 that claim them!



Get a move on folks - the last time they did this all the free copies were claimed in a couple of hours! If you delay you WILL miss out.

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/


----------



## Crowe (Dec 13, 2018)

Got it. And I really needed some more woodwinds \m/


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 13, 2018)

I just claimed one -- super-generous!

(Sonokinetic's website seems to have slowed to a crawl, but so far it seems like it's working if you just wait it out.)


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 13, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I would like to share my experiences with Sonokinetic libraries using Logic. I test the SK products and write demos and DAW-casts *all in Logic* and seldom have any issues.
> 
> My buffer in Logic is not especially high but I do make sure to have the Kontakt pre-load buffer set high enough to avoid pops and clicks. I also make sure that the number of HQ voices in Kontakt is sufficient to handle the number of samples playing simultaneously. I'd like to add that I'm normally running two mic positions mixed together - but there are 'lite' options included with most SK libraries that contain just one pre-mixed tutti mic position - perfect for systems low in RAM or CPU power.
> 
> ...



Would you share one of your Logic project files? 

Also can you explain the Kontakt pre-load buffer and where to find that setting then?


----------



## reutunes (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Would you share one of your Logic project files?
> 
> Also can you explain the Kontakt pre-load buffer and where to find that setting then?



I won't be sharing my project files, but you can find the pre-load details in the Kontakt manual HERE - page 41 onwards.


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 13, 2018)

Cheers!

Just a little strange that on a modest system (i7 quad, SSD internal, and 32g ram) that we would need to make a bunch of changes just to make the libraries functional.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Just a little strange that on a modest system (i7 quad, SSD internal, and 32g ram) that we would need to make a bunch of changes just to make the libraries functional.


My system is worse than that and I have no trouble, so something must be specific to your setup / configuration. As you can see on this thread, many others with Logic seem to run the products with no issue. If the remedy is just a case of you moving a slider in Kontakt settings the solution should be easy for you to manage.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Just a little strange that on a modest system (i7 quad, SSD internal, and 32g ram) that we would need to make a bunch of changes just to make the libraries functional.


I'm doing fine with Largo and Sotto using 24kb for preload buffer. With my setup, I had trouble with libraries from other developers when I set it lower.


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 13, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I won't be sharing my project files, but you can find the pre-load details in the Kontakt manual HERE - page 41 onwards.


What do you keep your pre-load buffer set at?

Cheers!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 13, 2018)

Holy crap! Just made it. When I linked to the site there were still 10 available. Had trouble logging in but somehow managed to get there in the end. Shows no free licenses here now (but that could be because I've already claimed one).

Thank you Sonokinetic.


----------



## HardyP (Dec 13, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Holy crap! Just made it. When I logged in there were still 10 available. Had trouble logging in but somehow managed to get there in the end. Shows no free licenses for me now (but that could be because I've already claimed one).


Lucky you... after the site was accessible again, I must have missed these last copies just about some seconds...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 13, 2018)

HardyP said:


> Lucky you... after the site was accessible again, I must have missed these last copies just about some seconds...


Sorry to hear that. I often miss these as I'm on the other side of the world and the time difference is a killer. Just happened to be up super early today and checking email.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 13, 2018)

Damn. Why did that have to happen @ 2am?. Oh well , I got lucky with the strings and brass so it's someone elses turn to be lucky.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 13, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Damn. Why did that have to happen @ 2am?. Oh well , I got lucky with the strings and brass so it's someone elses turn to be lucky.


The time difference is a problem. I missed the strings.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 13, 2018)

The ridiculous thing is that I started this 12 Days of Sonokinetic Christmas strand as well as one last year. And the first thing I did in this thread was say I wanted Ostinato Woodwinds. 

And I didn't get it. I was too late. 

Don't ask me to explain. Sometimes life gets in the way.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 13, 2018)

They are still 50% off....


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 13, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The ridiculous thing is that I started this 12 Days of Sonokinetic Christmas strand as well as one last year. And the first thing I did in this thread was say I wanted Ostinato Woodwinds.
> 
> And I didn't get it. I was too late.
> 
> Don't ask me to explain. Sometimes life gets in the way.



i think we should take a collection.

i'm good for $10.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 13, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The ridiculous thing is that I started this 12 Days of Sonokinetic Christmas strand as well as one last year. And the first thing I did in this thread was say I wanted Ostinato Woodwinds.
> 
> And I didn't get it. I was too late.
> 
> Don't ask me to explain. Sometimes life gets in the way.



Or a job. Last year I got the free one and then bought the strings....now only if they had an Ostinato Percussion......


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 13, 2018)

So,

Minimal is the only library with 3/4 patterns?

can you change meter other than 4/4?

BAR SYNC RESET?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 14, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i think we should take a collection.
> 
> i'm good for $10.



I wrote Zoot (Fred) to thank him for saying this. I thought it might be a joke, but even so, it made my day. Made me a lot less angry at myself, and feel even more grateful for this community. 

But he wasn't teasing me. He was totally serious. The reason he was doing it was because of all the work I put into doing the Black Friday links. I didn't know if anybody cared about the ridiculous amount of time I put into doing that--but he did. I was definitely never going to undertake those BF links again, but because of Zoot, I will try to do it next year, if life allows. 

And somebody else reached out to him privately with another $10. Can you believe that? 

So it turns out I'm not going to be lostinato after all. 

Thanks Zoot! I will thank my anonymous donor privately. 

Happy holidays! The internet can be a beautiful place. 

Reid (Tiger)


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 14, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> So,
> 
> Minimal is the only library with 3/4 patterns?
> 
> ...


I think Grosso has 12/8, but yes, the rest are 4/4.

https://www.sonokinetic.net/comparisontable/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 14, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Minimal and Sotto have often saved my a** for nature docs and promo flics. Expressivo is truly outstanding if you need to write those kind of Herrmann-esque cues. The major/minor thing is sometimes limiting, that's the only downside, but for the money these things let you crank out muzak and sometimes even pretty good music at a prodigious rate.



Ditto! I used (and still use) Minimal, Capriccio, and Grosso a ton for documentaries, commercials, a feature length film, trailers, live theatre, etc. They create a wonderful sonic "backdrop". I have never had a single issue with performance, and it all runs from my MacBook Pro using Logic X/Cubase 9.

On Netflix, there's a new film called "Braven". The opening theme is entirely based on a Minimal slow-strings pattern.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 14, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> What would an ostinato percussion entail? I kind of wo
> 
> I think Grosso has 12/8, but yes, the rest are 4/4.
> 
> https://www.sonokinetic.net/comparisontable/



@Zoot_Rollo You can restart the patterns whenever you like and yes, you can turn off the bar sync etc to make things a bit easier. Perhaps you'll be interested in my demo for Sotto which is entirely in 7/8 time (even though Sotto was recorded in 4/4):


----------



## rottoy (Dec 15, 2018)

Da Capo at 60% off. Don't miss it! There's some LOVELY, useful sounds in there.
I'm still holding out hope so many years after buying that they will do a follow-up to Da Capo.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 15, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Da Capo at 60% off. Don't miss it! There's some LOVELY, useful sounds in there.
> I'm still holding out hope so many years after buying that they will do a follow-up to Da Capo.


I'm hoping for instruments to go with my woodwinds.


----------



## Kurosawa (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope for a deal of Minimal


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 15, 2018)

Kurosawa said:


> I hope for a deal of Minimal


Good chance, as there was a deal on Minimal every year from 2013-2016--but not last year.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 15, 2018)

As today is Oud day, I've been exploring all my Oud virtual instruments to see if I really need this.

*EthnoWorld 6 *- Only a sustain articulation. But my favorite phrases, with strums that are easy and fun to play over. And I think it sounds really good.

*UVI World Suite *- 2 Ouds, but they only have sustain and tremolo articulations. World Suite does have a "traveller" section where you can combine your Oud loops with various other middle eastern instrument loops. Fun.

*NI Discovery Middle East* - More articulations than Sonokinetic's Oud, including Trem Short as well as regular Tremolo, Add Vibrato, Slide up and Slide Down, plus key switches that let you play the root, 5th, or 8ve--I assume this is so you can hit drone bass notes, as this is how people play Ouds. Unlike the Sono Oud, it doesn't have a harmonics articulation.

A lot more varieties of phrases, and the MIDI can all be dragged to your DAW in case you prefer the sound of another Oud. It also has an ensemble section where you can play lots of other middle eastern instruments at the same time. Not to mention strings and percussion. This library is my absolute favorite thing about Komplete 12, particularly the percussion. The only thing it lacks is multiple microphones.

*Kontakt Oud*- Has a surprising amount of articulations, including some crazy fast tremolos, But I would rate the sound quality at the end of the line in this list.

*Sonokinetic *- It has a lot of special features, like the ability to easily put an ending on your phrases. And it has a section for grooves. It definitely brings to the table things that are not in any of the others. To my ears, it sounds a lot better than the Ouds in UVI and Kontakt, and it has more articulations to the EthnoWorld one. So the main competition is NI Discovery Middle East, which is a much bigger package, and so you can't really compare them.

For 15 euros the Sonokinetic brings an additional color to the Oud, IMHO one of the most beautiful instruments in the world. You can't have too many pianos or guitars... or Ouds.

If you don't want to make middle eastern music with it, I would like to recommend Sonuscore's Oud and Kanun instrument. You can make a nice rhythmic bed to play over with this. Of course, you can also play the solo articulation of the Oud that comes with it.

My final word is that is is difficult, if not impossible, to judge the phrases in an Oud library without playing some middle eastern percussion underneath. They are often spare, and start after the first beat--but they work great against a beat. I like the EthnoWorld phrases, because they provide a steady rhythmic all-Oud base, but that's not necessary.

Personally, I'm going to be struggling with this decision. I wouldn't buy this at its normal price, as I've got a lot of Ouds. So should I buy it because its cheap? All these little sales add up. I've got another day to think about it.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Dec 16, 2018)

The best oud is Turkish Oud from Impact Soundworks, as it features hammer-ons, pull-offs, glissando, control of stroke, etc. These things are absolutely essential to a realistic-sounding oud performance...unless you're using phrases like those available in the Sonokinetic Oud. The oud in EastWest Ra has a nice sound, but it's missing the aforementioned important articulations. The one in Kontakt is awful in all respects.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 16, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> The best oud is Turkish Oud from Impact Soundworks, as it features hammer-ons, pull-offs, glissando, control of stroke, etc. These things are absolutely essential to a realistic-sounding oud performance...unless you're using phrases like those available in the Sonokinetic Oud. The oud in EastWest Ra has a nice sound, but it's missing the aforementioned important articulations. The one in Kontakt is awful in all respects.


After reading your comment and watching the Impact Soundworks Oud, I had a question, “Why does Impact Soundworks use the terms hammer-ons and pull-offs (coined by Pete Seeger for banjo and guitar) vs.“mordents,” (dates back to Bach or earlier) as in the Sonokinetic and NI Ouds do? As I don’t know anything about Ouds, but learned about middle eastern percussion through YouTube videos, I decided to take a look at a few. What I discovered is that there are numerous ways that people play them, based on the areas of the world the musicians are based, how “classical” they are, and, in truth, it varies greatly from person to person. Some Ouds are bigger than the others (which gives them a deeper sound), are tuned differently, and have different numbers of strings. People in Greece might play an Oud made in Turkey.

The point I would like to make is that there is no such thing as the “best” Oud VI, any more than there is the best piano, guitar, violin, or anything else. Everybody makes different kinds of music, and everybody knows what kind of sounds they like to make with them. (The only thing I would say is that the ISW is the only Oud with multiple mics, which is a big deal).

So, for example, if you like the way Ouds are not only played in Greece, but also specifically like the way Stelios Varveris (from the Impact Soundworks VI) plays them, then you’ll respond to the Impact Soundworks Oud, recorded in Athens. Varveris sounds like this.



Note that he often punctuates his lines with a single harmonic (an articulation only found in the Sonokinetic Oud) and that there is a lot of audible finger noise not heard in other players (a feature only available in the Impact Soundworks Oud. He plays chords, but very rarely. (The Impact Soundworks instrument has a different nki that just plays chords.) I’ll let you decide whether he is playing hammer-ons and pull-offs or just staccato.

Unlike Varveris, a lot of Greek Oud players I’ve heard, play them really fast, like Bouzouki virtuosos, which suggests to me, that some play both, or maybe that’s just a good way to use Ouds in Greek music. Varveris’s style seems more middle eastern to me.

Now listen to the Iranian Negar Bouban play the Oud.



First Bouban is playing the Oud with a _risha_, the long plectrum. She is constantly playing the mordent articulations, of which there are two variations in the NI and Sonokinetic Ouds. In fact, I don’t think she ever plays tremolo. It would be quite a feat to keep up that on Impact Soundworks’ Oud, and it is child’s play on the NI. Also, note that her style is to alternate her solos with the low string--there are three key switches on the NI that play low notes like that. She doesn’t make noticeable finger noise when she plays. And no chords.

IMHO if you want to make this kind of music, then the NI Discovery one is the Oud for you. It was played by Seref Dalyanoglu, a Turkish musician raised in Germany, who was formally trained in the Turkish style. He also performed the Saz and Tanbur for NI.

He makes all kinds of music, but in this one, he plays the Oud like a guitar. To my ears, very Spanish. (What a weird band he's playing in, but he does live in Germany) A LOT of Oud players around the world play them like guitars. Chord strumming, with solos. Or even just strumming. Why not?



This video of Oud Master Nasser Shamma, is audio-only and very long, so if you’re interested, just grab a few tastes.



Shamma also often uses the Oud like a guitar, playing arpeggios and strumming. He also uses the slide-up/slide-down articulation a lot. Kind of plaintive, like a bent note. These articulations are only in the NI. You can approximate them with the pitch-wheel, assuming you have the accuracy.

Ahmed Alshaiba has a lot of Oud videos up on YouTube playing various pop songs. He definitely knows some Oud articulations, but mainly he plays it like a guitar. (He plays guitar on some of his other videos.) If you want to see a lot of Oud hammer-ons, check out his rendition of John Legend’s “All of Me.” Why not use the Oud for pop songs like he does? I think it's cool.



Even if you don’t have the time to watch any of these videos, do you get my point? There are lotsa Ouds and lotsa ways to play them! 

Unless you are writing a score for a movie based in a middle eastern country (in which case you probably should hire a player), I think that people should feel free to play the Oud any damned way they want, just like they play the guitar or anything else. Then find the virtual instrument that will best help you do that. Again, none of them are “the best.” I realize that VI:Control would crumble into dust without pissing matches about the best kazoo library, but whatever…

I’m not a composer, so for me, world virtual instruments are a way of exploring other cultures, as much as they are about making unusual sounds in my compositions. I learn through YouTube videos and live concerts. And then I post something here, which is typically followed by an Oud player telling me what an absolute idiot I am. Which I welcome, because it continues my education.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 16, 2018)

Sonicouture makes the best kazoo vi. 

Just saying.

Thanks for the ideas on how to use an oud. Truthfully when I hear oud, I immediately think of aliens who get in circles and sing while holding their brain balls in their hands. Yes, I watch way too much Doctor Who.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 16, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Sonicouture makes the best kazoo vi.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas on how to use an oud. Truthfully when I hear oud, I immediately think of aliens who get in circles and sing while holding their brain balls in their hands. Yes, I watch way too much Doctor Who.


The thing is, if you want to use the Oud as a guitar, it isn't easy to do on any of them, except for the premade chords in the ISW. Personally, I prefer the alternate with bass string technique.

After all my ridiculous research, I've decided that I don't need the Sono Oud. The NI Oud is my favorite. There's a lot in there, if you explore all of its tricks.


However, if you don't have an Oud, the Sonokinetic one is superb, and a steal at its normal price of 49 euros, let alone 15 euros. As I said, it's the only one with harmonics, something all the Oud players I've found make use of.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 16, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> The best oud is Turkish Oud from Impact Soundworks, as it features hammer-ons, pull-offs, glissando, control of stroke, etc. These things are absolutely essential to a realistic-sounding oud performance...unless you're using phrases like those available in the Sonokinetic Oud. The oud in EastWest Ra has a nice sound, but it's missing the aforementioned important articulations. The one in Kontakt is awful in all respects.


I disagree. Best oud in the market currently is included in Ancient Era Persia. Nothing else comes even close to it. I'm saying this as a Turkish composer. Here are a few tracks I used it in:


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 16, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I realize that VI:Control would crumble into dust without pissing matches about the best kazoo library



It's simple, really:

OT's kazoo library has great tone, but I'm mad that I paid full price for it and now there's a sale.

Spitfire's kazoo is too expensive and only for pros, and/or it's a naked attempt to attract a bunch of amateurs with cheap celebrity endorsements.

8dio's library is an incredible bargain and also at the same time the demos are a cheat and it's overpriced, UNLESS you get the New Kazoo, which is either completely different or the exact same samples dressed up in a new package.

Sonokinetic's kazoo sounds good but is all phrases, which I don't know how to use.

That one Embertone kazoo is mindblowing, cutting-edge technology, which only makes me resent the other Embertone membranophone libraries I've used for years, which are also very good but not like _that_ one.

Virharmonic's Bohemian Kazoo is really going to pay off once they release the updates.

Kirk Hunter's kazoo sounds perfectly good and is very cheap, but I think it might be _ooooooooold_. Like, several _years_ old. Ugh.

I can't find any information online about Aurora Sounds' kazoo library, but it's available on VSTBuzz every other week for seven cents and an old sock -- should I buy it?

The installer for the Waves Kazoo sucks.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 16, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> It's simple, really:
> 
> OT's kazoo library has great tone, but I'm mad that I paid full price for it and now there's a sale.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, if you buy the $8 8dio kazoo, you might get the Silka Choir for free. Or maybe not. You might just get an $8 kazoo and read about other people getting the choir.

I think the current version of Bohemian kazoo is fine as it is. To me, it sounds like a real Kazooist playing. I don't mind waiting for the updates. The Embertone is probably better, but I'm not buying it.

But, as waiting for CSK is driving me insane, I may buy Spitfire's Hans Zimmer Kazoo library instead.

Oh hell, I'll just get N. It has everything. The library that dreams are made of.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 16, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> I disagree. Best oud in the market currently is included in Ancient Era Persia. Nothing else comes even close to it. I'm saying this as a Turkish composer. Here are a few tracks I used it in:



Ancient Era Persia has been on my list for a long time. Someday it will be mine.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 16, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The thing is, if you want to use the Oud as a guitar, it isn't easy to do on any of them, except for the premade chords in the ISW. Personally, I prefer the alternate with bass string technique.
> 
> After all my ridiculous research, I've decided that I don't need the Sono Oud. The NI Oud is my favorite. There's a lot in there, if you explore all of its tricks.
> 
> ...


LOL! Half the time I play these things like a piano with an unusual sound. This is why I generally like the phrase libraries.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 16, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> OT's kazoo library has great tone, but I'm mad that I paid full price for it and now there's a sale.


But it has POWER LEGATO.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 16, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> But it has POWER LEGATO.


Lego power functions?

(Sorry. Feeling silly and thought I’d join in).


----------



## JEPA (Dec 8, 2020)

*THERE WE GO !!!









Maximo - Sonokinetic - Sample libraries and Virtual Instruments


Action Packed & Powerful Cinematic Orchestral Sampling




www.sonokinetic.net




*


----------



## HardyP (Dec 8, 2020)

... and the yearly "Sonokinetic pimp your servers, please" ralley starts again


----------

